# Ομόηχα ξένης προέλευσης



## Costas (Nov 9, 2010)

Το νήμα αυτό είναι για όσους και όσες δεν πιστεύουν ότι οι ξένες λέξεις πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να απλογραφούνται, ακόμα και οι ομόηχες, και αυτό παρά την αλματώδη αύξηση του αριθμού τους. Συγκεντρώνω εδώ τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ομοηχίας. Ενδέχεται να υπάρξουν και περιπτώσεις ομοηχίας ανάμεσα σε λέξεις ελληνικές (γνήσιες ή δάνειες) και ξένες, όπως ας πούμε το στόρι. Και αυτές, εδώ θα τις βάλω (βάλετε). Ο καθένας προτείνει την εναλλακτική ορθογράφηση που νομίζει καλύτερη.

στόρι (παραθύρου· κλιτό), στόρυ (story· άκλιτο)
τζην (jean), τζιν (gin)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2010)

Χθες ήταν που αναρωτιόμουν πώς θα μπορούσε μια ελληνική μεταγραφή να διακρίνει το "au naturel" από το "eau naturelle".


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2010)

Far out!


----------



## Costas (Dec 17, 2010)

σκοτία, Σκωτία


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2010)

γκολ, Ντε Γκωλ


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 27, 2010)

(καφέ) ολέ / au lait.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 27, 2010)

Σόγια, τα (συγγενείς) - σόγια, η (soy)


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2011)

Στο #4 ανήκει και το "σκότος, Σκώτος".


----------



## nikosl (Jan 14, 2011)

Αμάν, Αμμάν (πρωτεύουσα της Ιορδανίας)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 14, 2011)

μωρό/(Ζαν) Μορώ

αλλά κανονικά, δεν θα έπρεπε να ενδιαφέρουν τα ονόματα, σωστά; Αλλιώς έχουμε (τον) φάρο/Φάρο (στην Πορτογαλία), (τον) πάτο/Πάτο (Βραζιλιάνος ποδοσφαιριστής) κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2011)

μπητ, μπιτ (beat, bit, μπιτ για μπιτ)
μπητς, μπιτς (beach, bitch). Αυτή χτες στο μπητς-πάρτι, πολύ μπιτς βρε παιδί μου, πω πω!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2011)

Costas said:


> μπητ, μπιτ (beat, bit, μπιτ για μπιτ)
> μπητς, μπιτς (beach, bitch)


Ήδη έχεις πρόβλημα, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, καθότι με το παραπάνω σύστημα μπητς = beats / beach και μπιτς = bits / bitch. Κι έχουμε ακόμη και κάτι φυτά να μας μπερδεύουν: beet / beets και beech.


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2011)

Ναι, κανείς δεν έχει διαφωνήσει ότι οι ποικιλίες της ξένης γραφής δεν καλύπτονται με ένα ήτα κι ένα γιώτα. Ωστόσο, ακόμα λιγότερο καλύπτονται με ένα γιώτα. Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, το παρόν νήμα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον ως απογραφή των εμφανίσεων ενός προβλήματος. :)


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2011)

σος (SOS), σως (sauce)


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2011)

Ανν (Ann/Anne) [και κατ' επέκταση Άννα για το Anna] vs. αν (υποθ. σύνδ.)

ΠΒ. Ομάδα Φιλολόγων (επιστ. επιμ. Άννα Ιορδανίδου), _Οδηγός της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας_, εκδ. Πατάκη, 1999, σελ. 149.


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2011)

Πητ, πιτ (ο Σουμάχερ μπήκε στο/α πιτ). Κατ' επέκταση προς το Πητ: Πήτερ (-Πέτερ-Πέτρος)


----------



## sunshine (Feb 6, 2011)

Αφού ανάρτησα αυτό, σκέφτηκα το εξής:

πέρσι (=πέρυσι) και Πέρσυ (Σέλεϋ)

Δεν ξέρω ακόμα ποια γραμμή θα ακολουθήσω, αλλά είπα να το καταθέσω.


----------



## nikosl (Feb 6, 2011)

sunshine said:


> Αφού ανάρτησα αυτό, σκέφτηκα το εξής:
> 
> πέρσι (=πέρυσι) και Πέρσυ (Σέλεϋ)
> 
> Δεν ξέρω ακόμα ποια γραμμή θα ακολουθήσω, αλλά είπα να το καταθέσω.



Καλά έκανες, αλλά πρέπει να βάλεις και τον Πέρση. :)


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2011)

Μονέ, Κλωντ - Μοννέ, Ζαν
Monet, Claude - Monnet, Jean


----------



## Costas (Mar 10, 2011)

το σκορ, το σκωρ
(αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον nickel! http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=98419&postcount=3)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Ήδη έχεις πρόβλημα, όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι, καθότι με το παραπάνω σύστημα μπητς = beats / beach και μπιτς = bits / bitch. Κι έχουμε ακόμη και κάτι φυτά να μας μπερδεύουν: beet / beets και beech.


 
Μου έκλεψες αυτό που ήθελα να γράψω. Ντροπή σου!

Ο πληθυντικός του bit εύκολα λύνεται γιατί μπορεί κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει το επιχείρημα ότι στα ελληνικά οι ξένες λέξεις είναι άκλιτες. Όμως το πρόβλημα παραμένει με άλλες σχεδόν ομόηχες.

Ο τίτλος του νήματος είναι λίγο προβληματικός; Στα ελληνικά μπορεί να είναι ομόηχες, αλλά στην αρχική γλώσσα όχι.

Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω τον νηματοθέτη τι προτείνει να κάνουμε για ελληνικές ομόγραφες που έχουν διαφορετικό νόημα;


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2011)

Ο νηματοθέτης απαντά: απολύτως τίποτα. Είμαι μεταφραστής, όχι φιλόλογος. Για τις ελληνικές, άλλοι είναι αρμόδιοι. Για τα beats, beach, bitch, bits και δε συμμαζεύεται έχω ήδη απαντήσει, έστω και αν μη πειστικά για πολλούς. Για τις διαφορές του λεπτού και του παχιού ζ, σ, τσ και τζ δεν υπάρχει ως τώρα τρόπος στα ελληνικά· τι να κάνουμε; Για τη διαφορά όμως μακρού και βραχέος ι η ελληνική γραφή έχει 5 (πέντε) διαφορετικούς τρόπους, η δε διαφορά αυτή είναι στα αγγλικά πολύ συχνή, και έχει ήδη παραγάγει λέξεις της καθομιλουμένης ελληνικής: τζιν/τζην, κλπ., οπότε όχι δεν βλάφτει παρά ωφελεί να χρησιμοποιήσουμε 2 από τους 5. Ας μιλάμε πρακτικά και σοβαρά: ο σκοπός δεν είναι να μεταγράψουμε αγγλικές λέξεις έτσι για να περνάει η ώρα μας αλλά να ορθογραφήσουμε ομόηχες [στα ελληνικά] λέξεις ξένης προέλευσης που έχουν στρογγυλοκαθίσει στη δική μας γλώσσα. Ελληνικά μιλάμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά αν δεν μπορείς να το εφαρμόσεις καθολικά, τότε χάνεται και ο λόγος που το κάνεις αυτό. Υποτίθεται ότι το κάνεις για να υπάρχει διάκριση. Αν η διάκριση είναι συμπτωματική, τότε ποιος ο λόγος ύπαρξής της; Δηλαδή είναι σαν να λες ότι είναι απαραίτητο να διακρίνεις μπητς (beach) και μπιτς (bitch) αλλά δεν πειράζει που δεν μπορείς να διακρίνεις μπητ (beat) και μπητ (beat -από το κίνημα), μπιτ (bit) και μπιτ (παζάρ) και μπιτ για μπιτ. Αν δεν σε πειράζει ή δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα στην μία περίπτωση, γιατί να κάνεις στην άλλη; Εξάλλου δεν είναι ασύνδετο με το πρόβλημα ύπαρξης ελληνικών ομόγραφων. Προφανώς σκαρφίζεσαι την λύση γιατί διακρίνεις να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, όμως από την στιγμή που το σύστημά σου αφήνει άλλα ομόηχα, δεν λύνει απολύτως τίποτα.

Για να το πω και πιο απλά, διαχωρίζεις μπητς και μπιτς για λόγους διάκρισης, αλλά συνεχίζουν να μην είναι διακριτά αφού υπάρχουν κι άλλα μπητς και μπιτς. Το μόνο που καταφέρνεις να κάνεις με αυτό είναι να φτιάξεις δυο σύνολα ομόγραφων, από μία. Άρα δεν είναι λύση στο πρόβλημα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 30, 2011)

Για να προτείνω κάτι, δεν χρειάζεται να πιστεύω πως είναι λύση καθολική σε κάτι· από πού κι ως πού; Η ορθογραφία έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι ένα εξ ορισμού ατελές σύστημα. Ούτε προτείνω κανένα 'σύστημα'. Το ότι αφού δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα στη μία περίπτωση, γιατί να κάνω στην άλλη, δεν είναι λογική. Γιατί θα έπρεπε να μην κάνω τίποτα σε καμία, δηλαδή; Ποιος το λέει; Αρκεί μια λύση να οικονομεί κάποια πράγματα σε μια συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία φθόγγων· βεβαίως και μου αρκεί. Ξέρεις εσύ κανένα ορθογραφικό σύστημα που να λύνει 'απολύτως τα πάντα'; Το να φτιάξω δύο σύνολα ομογράφων αντί για ένα είναι βελτίωση, αν αυτά τα σύνολα έχουν το καθένα λιγότερα μέλη, που μοιραία θα έχουν. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, η εισροή ξένων λέξεων είναι μεν μεγάλη αλλά όχι τόσο, τουλάχιστον ως τώρα. Στο τζιν/τζην, ας πούμε, δεν έχει προκύψει κάτι τρίτο προς το παρόν (το gene προς το παρόν το λέμε γονίδιο). Τέλος πάντων.

Όσον αφορά τώρα το beat από το beat κίνημα, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Γιατί θα 'πρεπε να διαφοροποιηθούν;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2011)

Costas said:


> Όσον αφορά τώρα το beat από το beat κίνημα, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Γιατί θα 'πρεπε να διαφοροποιηθούν;


 
Τι γιατί; Δεν είναι η ίδια λέξη. Σίγουρα, η διαφορά είναι κατανοητή από το συγκείμενο, αλλά το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις άλλες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2011)

Πέρα από το ότι εφόσον γράφεται και προφέρεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο, αυτό αρκεί για οποιαδήποτε μεταγραφή σε άλλο αλφάβητο, πέρα απ' αυτό, γιατί δεν είναι η ίδια λέξη; Wikipedia:

Origin of name
Jack Kerouac introduced the phrase "Beat Generation" in 1948 to characterize a perceived underground, anti-conformist youth movement in New York. The name arose in a conversation with writer John Clellon Holmes. The adjective "beat" could colloquially mean "tired" or "beaten down", but Kerouac expanded the meaning to include the connotations "upbeat," "beatific," and the musical association of being "on the beat".

Αλλά και από άλλη λέξη να βαστούσε (π.χ. απ' το beatific, που δεν ισχύει), δεν θα είχε σημασία για το ζήτημά μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 31, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει σε τι εξυπηρετεί αυτή η διαφοροποίηση, αν δεν μειώνει τον βαθμό σύγχυσης.

Να πω, παρεμπιπτόντως, ότι η ύπαρξη ομόγραφων (ακόμη κι αν δεν είναι ομόηχες) προσφέρεται για λογοπαίγνια. Ένα που μου έρχεται στα ελληνικά:

"_Πάλι ήπιες, νύχτες ατελείωτες_".


----------



## Earion (Aug 31, 2011)

Costas said:


> σκοτία, Σκωτία


 
*σκοτία *δεν είναι μόνο το σκοτάδι (το σκότος), αλλά και (κατά Δημητράκο): 2. εν τη αρχιτεκτονική, η κοίλη γλυφή, εσοχή, η χωρίζουσα τας δύο σπείρας της αττικής βάσεως του ιωνικού, κορινθιακού και συνθέτου κίονος (βλ. Βιτρ. 3.5.2) και Ησύχ.).


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2011)

Και όχι μόνο στους αρχαίους: αν δεν κάνω λάθος, *σκοτία* λένε σήμερα στην αρχιτεκτονική την "κοίλη γλυφή που σχηματίζει βαθιά σκιά", όπως γράφει το ΛΚΝ (πρβλ. και σπείρα, στον τρίτο ορισμό). Εικόνες εδώ. Περισσότερα, από μηχανικό ή γυψαδόρο· προτιμώ να μην μπαίνω σε χωράφια που δεν ξέρω καλά.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2011)

Σωστές και οι δύο χρήσεις της σκοτίας στην αρχιτεκτονική/οικοδομική, αρχαία και σύγχρονη.

Προκειμένου για τις συζητήσεις για το σκόπιμο ή όχι της διαφοροποίησης των ομόηχων λέξεων ξενικής προέλευσης με τη γραφή, θα παρακαλούσα να γίνονται στο εξής όχι σ' αυτό το νήμα, που θα το ήθελα κατά βάσιν ένα απλό ταμείο κατάθεσης των περιπτώσεων ομοηχίας (στα ελληνικά). Είναι πιο χρήσιμο έτσι. Βάζετε εδώ κάθε περίπτωση που σας περνά απ' το κεφάλι, ακόμη και αν θεωρείτε ότι πρέπει να απλογραφούνται όλες. Άρα, (ανάρτ. #1) "Το νήμα αυτό *δεν* είναι *μόνο* για όσους και όσες δεν πιστεύουν ότι οι ξένες λέξεις πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να απλογραφούνται, ακόμα και οι ομόηχες", αλλά για όλους, και άρα επίσης "Ο καθένας προτείνει την εναλλακτική ορθογράφηση που νομίζει καλύτερη, *διαφοροποιητική ή ταυτόσημη, ανάλογα με τις απόψεις του*".


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2011)

φήλινγκ /φίλ(λ)ινγκ / φύλλινγκ

Κυριαρχεί συντριπτικά το feeling, αλλά υπάρχει και ένα μόνο _χάζελνατ φίλινγκ_ (γέμιση φουντούκι). Στη φράση "Αν σας αρέσει το φίλινγκ «πίτσα», δώστε του να καταλάβει στο τυρί", εννοεί το feeling. Άρα ως τώρα δεν έχει μπει στη γλώσσα μας η λέξη filling-γέμιση.

Το feeling άλλοι το γράφουν με γιώτα, άλλοι με ήτα. Ο γκανιάν ίππος γράφεται ΦΗΛΙΝΓΚ ΛΑΚΥ. Η Σουζάννα Φί/ήλινγκ της ταινίας Legends of the Fall, άγνωστο αν είναι Feeling ή όχι. Το imdb δεν δίνει απάντηση.

Επίσης στο στρατό υπάρχει η έκφραση [ντε] φίλινγκ για το μάζεμα των φύλλων (ΕΛΕΤΟ), που άλλος το έγραψε φίλλινγκ. Είναι κι αυτό μια ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση: η ορθογραφία αυτής της λέξης πρέπει να βασίζεται στο γεγονός της ξενικής κατάληξης (άρα φίλινγκ για όσους είναι αυτής της σχολής) ή στην ελληνική ρίζα; Εγώ θα το έγραφα φύλλινγκ.

Δεν κατάλαβα το παρακάτω σχόλιο: "«Θα γίνει πιο μετά το Τop Model, για να μη διαρρεύσει το αποτέλεσμα και τα κορίτσια να είναι μέσα στο φίλινγκ». Εκεί που θα ’ναι μέσα στο φίλινγκ, μη και βρεθεί καμιά κάτω απ’ το *φίλινγκ* κι είναι ασήκωτο τ’ άτιμο..." Ποιο είναι αυτό το ασήκωτο φίλινγκ;


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 2, 2011)

Είναι πολύ αργά βέβαια για τα "φίλερ" ή "φιλεράκια" (feeler): άντε να πείσεις οποιονδήποτε να το γράψει "φήλερ"


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2011)

Είπαμε, το βάζεις εδώ αν θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει ή προβλέπεις εύλογα ότι θα υπάρξει στο μέλλον ομοηχία (π.χ. feeler/filler) στα ελληνικά, και γράφεις και τη γνώμη σου, όποια κι αν είναι, πώς θα τα έγραφες εσύ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2011)

Costas said:


> [...]Ποιο είναι αυτό το ασήκωτο φίλινγκ;



Κώστα, δυο παραδείγματα, εδώ κι εδώ. ;)

Πέρα από την πλάκα, νομίζω ότι ο σχολιαστής το γράφει απλώς ειρωνικά, χωρίς να σημαίνει τίποτα.

Για το φανταρίστικο (που πάει αντάμα με το γόπινγκ, παρέμπ), φύλλινγκ θα το 'γραφα κι εγώ, αλλιώς γίνεται εντελώς αδιαφανές, ακατάληπτο, ιδίως χωρίς συγκείμενο.


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2011)

daeman said:


> Για το φανταρίστικο (που πάει αντάμα με το γόπινγκ, παρέμπ), φύλλινγκ θα το 'γραφα κι εγώ, αλλιώς γίνεται εντελώς αδιαφανές, ακατάληπτο, ιδίως χωρίς συγκείμενο.


Ναι, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η κυρία Αιμιλία Ροφούζου στο σάιτ τής ΕΛΕΤΟ το γράφει φίλινγκ.


----------



## Costas (Sep 2, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Είναι πολύ αργά βέβαια για τα "φίλερ" ή "φιλεράκια" (feeler): άντε να πείσεις οποιονδήποτε να το γράψει "φήλερ"


Συμπληρώνω τη συμβολή σου, αγαπητέ dharvatis, γιατί υπάρχει το feeler-φήλερ, ο μετρητής διακένων, που εσύ ανέφερες και λίνκαρες πιο πάνω [1] [2], αλλά υπάρχει και το filler-φίλλερ [1] [2], που πάει παρέα με το στόκο και άλλα τέτοια υλικά. Οπότε προτείνω:

φήλερ -> feeler
φίλλερ -> filler


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2011)

Costas said:


> Ναι, και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η κυρία Αιμιλία Ροφούζου στο σάιτ τής ΕΛΕΤΟ το γράφει φίλινγκ.



Κώστα, ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στα πεταχτά στην παρουσίαση, διαπιστώνω ότι δεν είχε την τύχη να περάσει καν από ορθογραφική διόρθωση. Ενδεικτικά: γεναιότητα, σταρτιωτικής, ανηλημμένη, Λόχο Υποηφίων Βαθμοφόρων, Σολή Ναυτικών Δοκίμων  κ.λπ.

Αυτό που με ξενίζει επίσης είναι η γραφή _γκοντσίλα_ για τον γνωστό γκοτζίλα, το κατεψυγμένο κρέας στη φανταρική, που δεν το έχω ξανακούσει ούτε ματαδεί ποτέ έτσι "εξευγενισμένο".


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 2, 2011)

Costas said:


> Συμπληρώνω τη συμβολή σου, αγαπητέ dharvatis, γιατί υπάρχει το feeler-φήλερ, ο μετρητής διακένων, που εσύ ανέφερες και λίνκαρες πιο πάνω [1] [2], αλλά υπάρχει και το filler-φίλλερ [1] [2], που πάει παρέα με το στόκο και άλλα τέτοια υλικά. Οπότε προτείνω:
> 
> φήλερ -> feeler
> φίλλερ -> filler


 
Δεν ήξερα ότι χρησιμοποιείται το "φίλλερ/filler" στα Ελληνικά, οπότε καλά έκανες και το έγραψες, αλλά το "φίλερ/feeler" είναι πλέον καθιερωμένο και αποκλείεται να αλλάξει ποτέ - σαν το "νάικ/Nike"...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2011)

daeman said:


> Κώστα, δυο παραδείγματα, εδώ κι εδώ. ;)
> 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα, νομίζω ότι ο σχολιαστής το γράφει απλώς ειρωνικά, χωρίς να σημαίνει τίποτα.
> 
> Για το φανταρίστικο (που πάει αντάμα με το γόπινγκ, παρέμπ), φύλλινγκ θα το 'γραφα κι εγώ, αλλιώς γίνεται εντελώς αδιαφανές, ακατάληπτο, ιδίως χωρίς συγκείμενο.


 
Ναι, αλλά χάνεται ο λόγος ύπαρξής του. Υποτίθεται ότι είναι λογοπαιγνιακό αστείο, του οποίου η αξία χάνεται αν το γράψεις με τρόπο που παραπέμπει αποκλειστικά στο φύλλο.


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2012)

τουήτερ (μεγάφωνο για τα πρίμα) vs. Τουίτ(τ)ερ


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2012)

Costas said:


> τουήτερ (μεγάφωνο για τα πρίμα) vs. Τουίτ(τ)ερ


Και το _tu eater_;


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2012)

Να το...δοκιμάσουμε!


----------



## hellex (Jul 17, 2012)

Costas said:


> Να το...δοκιμάσουμε!



Το όνομα Makedonija σύγχρονο της "φιρώμ" στα σερβικά 
Θα είναι με το ελληνικό αλφάβητο:

Μακεντονίγια με αντιστρεψιμότητα και,
Μακεδονία με απλοποίηση;

Βέβαια υπάρχει και το αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα:
Το Μακεδονία ελληνικό όνομα και σύγχρονο ελληνικό όνομα 
Θα είναι με το αγγλικό αλφάβητο:

Macedonia ή Mackedonia με απλοποίηση και,
Makedhonia με αντιστρεψιμότητα;
και το πως θα μπορούσε να αποδωθεί με το αγγλικό αλφάβητο το σύγχρονο σερβικό όνομα Makedonija, με αντιστρεψιμότητα και απλοποίηση;mg:

Επειδή πλέον, δυστυχώς, μιλάμε για δύο σύγχρονες Μακεδονίες, μου είναι πολύτιμη η γνώση όλων σας περί απλοποίησης και αντιστρεψιμότητας στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα για να βοηθηθώ προς τη μοναδικότητα και τη διάκριση του ονόματος της περιοχής που κατοικώ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2013)

Ό,τι και να πεις, η Κριστίν Κήλερ ήταν κίλ(λ)ερ μπιούτυ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ό,τι και να πεις, η Κριστίν Κήλερ ήταν κίλ(λ)ερ μπιούτυ.



Κώστα, _Scandal_:






Άξια και η Τζοάν. Eκεί όλο, με Προφιούμο τον Γκάνταλφ. :)
It's witchcraft, and there's no nicer witch than you...


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2013)

Ναι, το 'χω δει. Εμπνεύστηκα από την Αλεξάντρα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 23, 2014)

Το βάζω εδώ γιατί ανήκει στον ίδιο προβληματισμό. Δεν ανακαλύψαμε τον τροχό ούτε είμαστε οι πιο ξύπνιοι, και είναι πολύ ωφέλιμο να βλέπουμε πώς αντιμετωπίζουν άλλες γλώσσες παρόμοια προβλήματα.

*Γαλλικά*
os = κόκαλο
ôs (ETYM. 1951; mot suédois, ås) = *Géol.* Ruban de gravier et de sable stratifiés, formant au fond des grandes crevasses des lits aux flancs raides, qui se suivent sur plusieurs dizaines de kilomètres. | _Les eskers irlandais sont des ôs formant des collines aplaties._ [Le Grand Robert]

Δεν ξέρω ποια θα μπορούσε να είναι μια αντίστοιχη λύση στα ελληνικά για το ås, αφού το *ως* είναι πιασμένο (ίσως *όος*). Γενικότερα βέβαια το å έχει ορθά αποδοθεί ως *ω*. Βλέπουμε και τους Γάλλους εδώ να ακολουθούν μια παρόμοια λογική, με το ô.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2014)

Στα γαλλικά όμως το ô προφέρεται διαφορετικά απ' το ο, σωστά; Ενώ στα ελληνικά, ο & ω προφέρονται το ίδιο, έτσι δεν είναι (αν δεν είσαι ο Σαββόπουλος);


----------



## Costas (Mar 23, 2014)

Ναι, σωστά. Όπως είπα, μια λύση στην προκειμένη θα ήταν το όος.


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2015)

πικάρω κπ., πηκάρω (to peak). _Οι θερμοκρασίες αύριο θα πηκάρουν στους 20 βαθμούς Κελσίου_ (δελτίο καιρού Σκάι· βλ. σχόλιό μου).


----------



## Costas (Jun 25, 2015)

Ο φίλος Earion μού υπέδειξε το βιβλίο του Κ. Γεωργουσόπουλου, Από τον Μίλλερ στον Μύλλερ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2015)

Αν ο τίτλος ήταν «Από τον Άρθουρ Μίλερ στον Χάινερ Μίλερ», θα μπορούσε να τον διαβάσει κανείς δυνατά χωρίς να ακούγεται γελοίος — εκτός αν τον Γερμανό τον προφέρουμε με το χαρακτηριστικό στρογγύλεμα των χειλιών για το ουμλάουτ. Μήπως να το γράφουμε και _Μΰλλερ_;


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2015)

Βαλς (ο χορός) - Βαλλς (ο Γάλλος πρωθυπουργός): 

Λεζάντες σε τηλεοπτικό δελτίο ειδήσεων (στο περίπου):

ΥΜΝΟΙ ΒΑΛΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ

και αμέσως μετά:

ΒΑΛΛΣ: ΜΕΓΑΛΗ Η ΓΕΩΣΤΡΑΤΗΓΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2016)

Ο νεαρός Βέλγος ρεπόρτερ [ΣΣ. ο Τεντέν] αναμένεται να δώσει το παρών στο Φεστιβάλ Αθηνών και Επιδαύρου ενώ οι αστυνομικοί *Ντυπόν* και *Ντιπόν* [Dupont et Dupond] θα ερμηνεύσουν μαζί με τη υψίφωνο Κασταφιόρε έργα Ελλήνων συνθετών στο Ηρώδειο. (Αθηνόραμα)


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2016)

Poisson d' avril?







Je dirais même plus ... poisson d'avril grec


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2016)

Πρωταπριλιάτικο ή όχι, αυτή η μικροδιαφορά στο μουστάκι είναι όλη η γοητεία της αποκλωνοποίησης...
(Εντωμεταξύ ο Φαμπρ μάς προτείνει το Βέλγιο ως όραμα ενωμένης πολυπολιτισμικής κοινωνίας...:woot:)


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2016)

Costas said:


> Ο νεαρός Βέλγος ρεπόρτερ [ΣΣ. ο Τεντέν] αναμένεται να δώσει το παρών στο Φεστιβάλ Αθηνών και Επιδαύρου ενώ οι αστυνομικοί *Ντυπόν* και *Ντιπόν* [Dupont et Dupond] θα ερμηνεύσουν μαζί με τη υψίφωνο Κασταφιόρε έργα Ελλήνων συνθετών στο Ηρώδειο. (Αθηνόραμα)



Σε άλλες γλώσσες:



daeman said:


> ...
> On a comic note:
> 
> Dupont & Dupond (Ντυπόν & Ντιπόν)
> ...



Je dirais même plus...
Nous ferons un référendum


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2016)

[Dupont et Dupond]
Ντυπόν και Ντιπόν: η διαμάχη φίλων της αντιστρεψιμότητας εναντίον απλοποιητών
Ντυπόν και Ντυπόν: η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας
[Tomson and Tompson]
Τόμσον και Τόμπσον: ούτε στους Άγγλους δεν ακούς τη διαφορά
Τόμπσον και Τόμψον: κάποιοι έχουν τις εμμονές τους


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2016)

nickel said:


> [Dupont et Dupond]
> Ντυπόν και Ντυπόν: η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας


Ντιπόν και Ντιπόν: η...ανωτερότητα της απλοποίησης σε σχέση με τη φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2016)

Ντιπόν (Dupont) και Ντιπόν (Dupond): η προσγείωση στην πραγματικότητα που επιβάλλει η απλοποίηση


----------



## Costas (Apr 24, 2016)

κιτς / Κητς (kitch/Keats)


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2016)

Αυτά δεν είναι τίποτα. Το πρόβλημα μετάφρασης / αντιστρεψιμότητας χτυπάει κόκκινο στην περίπτωση του νησιωτικού κράτους *Άγιος Χριστόφορος και Νέβις*. *Saint Kitts and Nevis*!


----------



## Costas (Aug 9, 2016)

Υβ, Υβ, Υβ, Υβ, Υβ, Υβ, Υβ, Υβ!




Δεν υπάρχει ομόηχο εδώ, αλλά τι μου θύμισε....(για τους νεότερους: από τον Υβ Τριαντάφυλλο, ομογενή εκ Γαλλίας ποδοσφαιριστή του Ολυμπιακού, που το όνομά του έγινε σλόγκαν αυθόρμητου ξεσπάσματος στο στόμα της μαθητιώσας νεολαίας στην Ελλάδα της δικτατορίας των συνταγματαρχών, αρχές δεκαετίας του 1970).


----------

